# Fishing Tip # 1021 Fly Line Storage



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

When not in use for a while, fly lines should be cleaned and properly stored. Imagine what a single mouse can do to an eighty dollar fly line. Believe me, it happens.

I wind my fly lines on Cuban Yo-Yos and store the Yo-Yos in a cleaned, sealed spackling bucket. The next time I use the line it will be in nice fat coils, cleaned and ready to go. Mark the Yo-Yo with the brand, weight and type of fly line. Also note the line's condition. 









The Yo-Yos in the photo above are 6" in diameter. I bought a dozen on E-Bay a while back for about a buck each.


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

Without proper care, a fly line will last only one season or less, but we can extend the life of fly lines to several years with a minimum of effort.
Backing hardly needs any maintenance for freshwater fishing, but in saltwater it can get affected by salt, UV radiation and mildew. One of my clients once lost two sailfish due to rotten backing… Yes, that's right, he lost two expensive fly lines as well!


----------

